# Prepper Nurse Superbugs NOT So Super youtube video Part 1



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi folks! Antibiotic Resistance is HERE! We need have antibiotics in our preps for sure but we need to save antibiotics for the serious stuff, and not waste them on minor illnesses. If you like videos, feel free to head on over. This video will cover why we need to snap to attention on this one, how can something so small take out antibiotics, are there any miracle on the horizon, and how did we get into this mess.

WHO's First Global Report on Antibiotic Resistance
WHO | WHO?s first global report on antibiotic resistance reveals serious, worldwide threat to public health

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=EZR_jjYj0oc&feature=vm


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

We got got into this mess because:

1) our society is obsessed with living as sterile and germ free as possible 

2) over prescribing of antibiotics for minor illnesses


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I quit taking Antibiotics for minor URI/UTI and sinus infections. I suffer alot longer, but my own body clears up in a matter of a few weeks or less. I reserve the meds for those serious infections like strep, pneumo or wound care.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

When we lived in Texas, I took antibiotics every other month. Doctor handed them out like M&M's. One day my neighbor, a career lifer school principal, told me he was 17 years antibiotic free. That's just crazy! There have been entire varieties of antibiotics developed, used, and fallen out of effectiveness and been shelved in that time span.

So now we are in AZ and I'm pushing myself to avoid antibiotics. I'm a once a year guy now. Might make it 18 months or longer this year.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Just be sure to take them for the necessary stuff - like documented urinary tract infections (which can lead to kidney infections and kidney failure), pneumonia, progressing cellutitis, and strep throat (can lead to rheumatic fever and permanent heart damage), to name a few. They have their place, but not every illness warrants the use of abx. And when you DO take them - finish the entire course! Just don't stop when you feel better. This is really what leads to super bugs. The weak ones get killed off early in treatment and you feel better. But if you stop too soon, the strong ones survive and pass on resistance to their offspring.

The Amercian Academy of Pediatrics is actually discouraging immediate use of antibiotics in child ear infections - polar opposite position of 20 years ago. There is slow but sure progress in stopping the prescribing of abx for routine colds and viral infections. But a lot of it is done to satisfy patients and parents who insist on a prescription for everything.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

turbo6 said:


> We got got into this mess because:
> 
> 1) our society is obsessed with living as sterile and germ free as possible
> 
> 2) over prescribing of antibiotics for minor illnesses


So well stated. Thank you for your comment turbo6. They used to say that swallowing a peck of dirt was good for a child. Sterile and germ free is not how nature exists. We get into trouble the further we veer from nature.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I quit taking Antibiotics for minor URI/UTI and sinus infections. I suffer alot longer, but my own body clears up in a matter of a few weeks or less. I reserve the meds for those serious infections like strep, pneumo or wound care.


Good for you csi-tech. I like how you define serious infections - awesome.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> When we lived in Texas, I took antibiotics every other month. Doctor handed them out like M&M's. One day my neighbor, a career lifer school principal, told me he was 17 years antibiotic free. That's just crazy! There have been entire varieties of antibiotics developed, used, and fallen out of effectiveness and been shelved in that time span.
> 
> So now we are in AZ and I'm pushing myself to avoid antibiotics. I'm a once a year guy now. Might make it 18 months or longer this year.


GTGallp, thank you for your comment!! M&Ms LOL! That's exactly how we can come to view them - take em anytime, good for any situation. Your approach is very wise - push yourself to avoid them. Self-discipline is so critical in so many areas. We can't leave it in the hands of health care providers to set limits for us. Let me know when you make to 18


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Just be sure to take them for the necessary stuff - like documented urinary tract infections (which can lead to kidney infections and kidney failure), pneumonia, progressing cellutitis, and strep throat (can lead to rheumatic fever and permanent heart damage), to name a few. They have their place, but not every illness warrants the use of abx. And when you DO take them - finish the entire course! Just don't stop when you feel better. This is really what leads to super bugs. The weak ones get killed off early in treatment and you feel better. But if you stop too soon, the strong ones survive and pass on resistance to their offspring.
> 
> The Amercian Academy of Pediatrics is actually discouraging immediate use of antibiotics in child ear infections - polar opposite position of 20 years ago. There is slow but sure progress in stopping the prescribing of abx for routine colds and viral infections. But a lot of it is done to satisfy patients and parents who insist on a prescription for everything.


Thank you RNprepper for your excellent comments! For sure antibiotics have their place. We can pay horrific prices if we fail to use them appropriately. I really like how you explained the need to finish the full course of your prescription.

Wow, that's incredible info about the American Academy of Pediatrics - very telling!


----------



## naturalcures1on1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Everyone should be taking probiotics daily along with a good multi vitamin with minerals 
Also an anti fungal like caprylic acid or olive leaf extract should be a daily priority 
Most infections are fungis related 
If we take proper supplements including daily probiotics with anti fungals you shouldn't need antibiotics
I've done them for years and no longer have serious sinus infections , bronchitis, or any other infections
You can get them online or at health food store
This is a great way to keep your good gut bacteria healthy so your body can take care of itself. Antibiotics are good for bad infections but you should always ask for an antifungal with them as they always create havoc on your good bacteria . Good luck talking your dr into giving an antifungal though . I use Bioactive nutrient brand caprylic acid( great stuff) order online
Preventative is key natural remedies and herbs can do a lot of good compared to the harsh drugs and side affects
They cause
Do your research you will be amazed at what you find out
Check out doug kauffmans show on cable he talks all about fungis 
Read the fungis link it will blow your mind
Anyway hope someone takes my advice would love to hear any feedback.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

naturalcures1on1 said:


> Everyone should be taking probiotics daily along with a good multi vitamin with minerals
> Also an anti fungal like caprylic acid or olive leaf extract should be a daily priority
> Most infections are fungis related
> If we take proper supplements including daily probiotics with anti fungals you shouldn't need antibiotics
> ...


Thank you natural cures1on1  Great to hear your personal experiences with probiotics. That's an excellent point. I'm new to the anti fungals. I'll check them out


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I believe the best way to avoid needimg abx is to simply avoid getting sick! Scoff at first but really think about it. We need to be living very healthy and active lifestyles. This includes the food we eat. The food we eat is the number 1 first line of defense against illnesses and disease. Im not living 100% fully toxic food free myself but the changes ive made personally towards a healthier and more intelligent diet have made huge strides in the number of times i fall ill and the severity of it when i do. The only real change is moving away from packaged and processed foods and starting to eat the whole grains and unprocessed meats. I used to fall ill every fall and spring. Chest infections throat and ear infections. Bladder infections. It was starting to scare me. The last 2 years these have all gone. And the only major changes i made were all dietary in nature. Ive not had an abx script in over 2 years. So i know that for me this has worked. How much different can others be. Go for wholesome foods direct from organic farms forgo as much prepackaged everything you possibly can. Learn how to long term store these awesome foods and go for the natural ingredients like wheat berries and groats and beans that do store for long periods. Start making foods with these ingrediemts to make your body stronger healthier and educate you on how to cook with them. As a prepper this just all makes sense.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I figure if I keep dosing myself with toxins, I will build an immunity to them - hey, it works with some poisons and all viruses.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I believe the best way to avoid needimg abx is to simply avoid getting sick! Scoff at first but really think about it. We need to be living very healthy and active lifestyles. This includes the food we eat. The food we eat is the number 1 first line of defense against illnesses and disease. Im not living 100% fully toxic food free myself but the changes ive made personally towards a healthier and more intelligent diet have made huge strides in the number of times i fall ill and the severity of it when i do. The only real change is moving away from packaged and processed foods and starting to eat the whole grains and unprocessed meats. I used to fall ill every fall and spring. Chest infections throat and ear infections. Bladder infections. It was starting to scare me. The last 2 years these have all gone. And the only major changes i made were all dietary in nature. Ive not had an abx script in over 2 years. So i know that for me this has worked. How much different can others be. Go for wholesome foods direct from organic farms forgo as much prepackaged everything you possibly can. Learn how to long term store these awesome foods and go for the natural ingredients like wheat berries and groats and beans that do store for long periods. Start making foods with these ingrediemts to make your body stronger healthier and educate you on how to cook with them. As a prepper this just all makes sense.


TacticalCanuck, you are absolutely right!! No scoffing from this end. What we eat, drink, breathe in, absorb through our skin, and think affect our biochemistry and gene expression. Healthy food is the first line of defence, and it can the world of difference. If it doesn't, we can focus on other areas as well. What we've exposed our bodies to and how well we've taken care of them has a lot to do with what happens after we make healthy food choices. Thank you so much for your comment!


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

PaulS said:


> I figure if I keep dosing myself with toxins, I will build an immunity to them - hey, it works with some poisons and all viruses.


Bahahahaha! Thanks PaulS!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

PaulS said:


> I figure if I keep dosing myself with toxins, I will build an immunity to them - hey, it works with some poisons and all viruses.


This process worked amazingly well for my alcohol tolerance back in the 90s. Hell if i tried to drink like that now id probably kill myself lolz


----------

